# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I dream of the same place /world almost every night...

## x3tember

Most nights, I travel to a place that is super familiar to me in my "dream brain" but "earth brain" I don't know this place. I don't think it's a real place on earth, (although it could very well be). But the weird part is, I don't have the same reoccurring dream usually. It's just the world, I live in is the same. Sometimes I go to multiple different places (towns, etc) BUT I've already been there before in dreams before. I hope I am making since, this is very hard to explain. The main place I go back to is like a big city. On the coast, I can make a map, for the most part if I really tried. I haven't even tried to lucid dream in forever, so I am not really in tune with that. However lately I've been dreaming more vivid again, and remember dreams almost nightly. I did have a nightmare recently. But besides that, I usually go back to the same handful of places. Only some of those places are "spin offs" of actual cities I've been to on earth, but most the places in my dreams are not familiar to me in real life. 

It's like I live this whole separate life in my dreams. New stories each time, but same places. It is eerie at times, comforting other times. Mostly strange to me. And I feel alone with this. I don't know why I dream like this. It like a movie, or TV show in my dreams. Weird dreams run in my family, but they don't experience this. Maybe I just feel really connected with my dreams, I don't know. I just know that when I go back to a place I've been to before already in a dream, it's weird and has to be some reason behind it. 

Hopefully someone here has some insight on this.  :smiley:

----------


## Validus

In regards to you returning to the same places in your dreams, this happens to me a lot. I'll get a crazy vibe when I exit a dream. Knowing that where I was, was only however far away from the other place I had a dream in the other night. As if I walked a few miles over, but It's still the same dream space. This speculation is only aroused through the sensation experienced in the dream, and the similarities between the places and sensations. 

For example, In all of these places, there is one key similarity aside from sensations. They all have a train that runs through them, I know I could very easily hop on this train, and pass through each of the towns/settings. I know this because in each dream, the same train has passed through, and held a part in that dream. Since each one has the same train, it's very reasonable to speculate that they're all in the same space. At least, to me anyhow.

Don't know if this'll help ya, Just wanted to share  :Cheeky:

----------


## firefox252

I don't recall going back to the same place recently but a few years ago I kept having dreams about this same place. It was somewhat of a nightmare because it was a run down, seemingly abandoned commercial/industrial building and I just kept walking through it from room to room. It seemed like it was endless because the rooms were in sequence. You had to walk through one room to get to the next. And they weren't the same. It was like one of those buildings where they kept building additions onto it. Odd and creepy, but not so bad since I was with some "friends" (i felt like I knew them in the dreams but not in real life)

Anyway, sometimes I would go back to that place 2 or 3 nights in a row, or maybe not for 6 months or a year.

----------


## FryingMan

If you go very often in your dreams to a non-waking-world location that you recognize, you can use this as a lucidity trigger, just imagine your dream-place and while you're visualizing it tell yourself "I'm dreaming....I'm dreaming....I'm dreaming" so that eventually when you arrive there in your dreams you'll realize you're dreaming!

----------


## keithgormley32

> Most nights, I travel to a place that is super familiar to me in my "dream brain" but "earth brain" I don't know this place. I don't think it's a real place on earth, (although it could very well be). But the weird part is, I don't have the same reoccurring dream usually. It's just the world, I live in is the same. Sometimes I go to multiple different places (towns, etc) BUT I've already been there before in dreams before. I hope I am making since, this is very hard to explain. The main place I go back to is like a big city. On the coast, I can make a map, for the most part if I really tried. I haven't even tried to lucid dream in forever, so I am not really in tune with that. However lately I've been dreaming more vivid again, and remember dreams almost nightly. I did have a nightmare recently. But besides that, I usually go back to the same handful of places. Only some of those places are "spin offs" of actual cities I've been to on earth, but most the places in my dreams are not familiar to me in real life. 
> 
> It's like I live this whole separate life in my dreams. New stories each time, but same places. It is eerie at times, comforting other times. Mostly strange to me. And I feel alone with this. I don't know why I dream like this. It like a movie, or TV show in my dreams. Weird dreams run in my family, but they don't experience this. Maybe I just feel really connected with my dreams, I don't know. I just know that when I go back to a place I've been to before already in a dream, it's weird and has to be some reason behind it. 
> 
> Hopefully someone here has some insight on this.



Hello my name is keith and you are by far the closest relation to my dreams, i dream of places every night that i navigate through with such confidence and yet i have no clue of how my brain created this place. I have litterally no recal of the places i dream in terms of where they are. Some places are spin offs of places ive been like u said before .but some of the places i dream i seriously have no clue how i ever thought or even saw these places before. Do you find yourself dreaming of the same places? Because. I have recurring dreams of places but after a few days im in a brand new place. Each place i put myself into in thevdream i find myself with just an onset task to do im always doing somthing, sometimes they also are very terrifying. Please get back to me

----------


## LucidTruth

I still have memories today of dreamlands I used to visit when I was much younger. But I just can't figure out where exactly they are at! They seem far too real to just be a figment of my imagination... 

So when you guys talk about these places.. do they feel like they are here on Earth? Or do they feel like they are a part of something or somewhere else?

----------


## DreamyBear

> Most nights, I travel to a place that is super familiar to me in my "dream brain" but "earth brain" I don't know this place.



 This is something that usually happens to me too. Not with places. But very often with insights about some kind of "truths" or answears about questions I have about life.. Sometimes I have a very good recall that I have the answear to some important question in my dream. So the answear repeats itself in the dream until I feel that I really got it. And as soon as I awake. All there is left is this memory that I did have an answear to something important.

I do dream of freinds as I think everybody do too. And another thing that use to happen in my dreams is that I also seem to have "dream freinds". So the "dream freinds" seems to be very familiar to me, just as any freind is in the waken world. But as soon as I wake up, I always find it strange that I know and recognize these "dream freinds". And this happens from time to time, but far from every night. :Uhm:

----------


## x3tember

Hey there! I finally read your message  :wink2:  and there is some news!! I figured out the place that I dream about every night! It's almost exactly like Vancouver, Canada!!! I have never been there before. Never seen photos or didn't know I had. But I know this is the place in my dreams because I recently went to Seattle and I saw a bunch of photos and brochures for Vancouver. I was stunned that I figured out my dreams are of that place. I wonder if I go there in real life if I will know the streets and how to get places. Obviously it is now the number 1 place I want to visit in real life. I hope I can one day. It still freaks me out that I dream of this place every night even though I do different events. It's amazing. I wonder what I'll do there tonight in my dreams. Can you tell me about your dream land?

----------


## x3tember

> Hello my name is keith and you are by far the closest relation to my dreams, i dream of places every night that i navigate through with such confidence and yet i have no clue of how my brain created this place. I have litterally no recal of the places i dream in terms of where they are. Some places are spin offs of places ive been like u said before .but some of the places i dream i seriously have no clue how i ever thought or even saw these places before. Do you find yourself dreaming of the same places? Because. I have recurring dreams of places but after a few days im in a brand new place. Each place i put myself into in thevdream i find myself with just an onset task to do im always doing somthing, sometimes they also are very terrifying. Please get back to me




I replied below!!  :smiley:  <3

----------


## Blueline

Cool post and thanks for sharing. I have a persistent dream world but I haven't really kept notes on people simply bc I haven't felt the need to yet. I do have a girl who is there as well, and her name is Kari. That relationship is budding. I go to this world about 70-80% of the time. 

My entire dream world is a reality in its own right. I am myself although younger and a budding (as in soon to be signed major label) musician. I could describe it perfectly. There's a central city in a valley below mountains and the city is in a circular setup, a country, some further mountains where my "country home" is and a beach where a huge resort is. Think Caprica type design. Lots of concrete and glass. Every time I'm there I know all of the train stops, both regional and city transit and know the city fully as well as the country and beach. I am younger, into my early 20's and know everyone in that reality. My son is my son there as well. Everyone I know has some form of relationship with me and I have had ups and downs, as well as major pain. Someone who was close to me there was murdered. 

So I feel you here. I go there so often it's my second home. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Simax

I too have places recurring in my dreams. There's a widestretched meadow, for example. Once the only thing I wrote in my dreamjournal from that night was "They're selling ice cream on that meadow now". And then there's some place that would fit in between two locations in real life if it was real, with a stream of water and a bridge, leading to a wide hill and a forest. I love that place, and I'm always happy when I wake up and realize I've been there again. And part of a town, a large shopping centre, just bits and pieces of places giving me a sense I've been there before in dreams and know excactly where this and that way leads. Somehow it feels as if it all fits together, all those dreamplaces form a little piece of universe in their own right. I don't really have recurring dreams in any other senses than these places showing up time and time again, so I think that's pretty neat.

----------


## Eonnn

I have been to persistent places in my dreams too. Places that don't exist in waking life that I have only ever seen in my dreams. I have good situational awareness so I can remember a place after being there one time, so the next time I encounter it I would remember being there before. It's a very strange thing, it's like these places actually exist in some astral form. It's funny because I have been to some of these places so much that I know my way around. Usually I dream of places familiar to me, or something completely made up. It is rare to go somewhere like this - that is a persistent dream realm.

----------


## MissEss

> In regards to you returning to the same places in your dreams, this happens to me a lot. I'll get a crazy vibe when I exit a dream. Knowing that where I was, was only however far away from the other place I had a dream in the other night. As if I walked a few miles over, but It's still the same dream space. This speculation is only aroused through the sensation experienced in the dream, and the similarities between the places and sensations. 
> 
> For example, In all of these places, there is one key similarity aside from sensations. They all have a train that runs through them, I know I could very easily hop on this train, and pass through each of the towns/settings. I know this because in each dream, the same train has passed through, and held a part in that dream. Since each one has the same train, it's very reasonable to speculate that they're all in the same space. At least, to me anyhow.



I am the SAME. The place is based on 4 different neighborhoods I've lived in and sometimes a warped version of Disneyland. Like, Disney rides at an amusement park of my own creation. It's CRAZY and 95% of my dreams include this place. I know the insides of places, topography, commercial lots... I am astounded I'm not alone in this experience.

----------


## Lang

Welcome!!  ::D: 

This thread has been inactive for years, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please don't revive old threads (this is called "necroposting" and is against forum rules) 

 Kindly follow this link to the Rules. : https://www.dreamviews.com/rules-reg...rum-rules.html 

If you have a question of your own related to that thread, start a new thread instead. 

~ Lang.
Dream Views Moderator.

 ::D:

----------

